# Another non timeshare ? - cell phone service in Canada



## Luanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry to be posting all of these non-timeshare related questions, but hoped you guys could provide me more guidance.

Another thing dd is going to need when she's in Canada is a cell phone.  We're planning on using Skype for our communication back and forth with her, but want her to have a cell phone for use in Canada.  Not sure if a pre-paid or "cheap" monthly service would be best.  I thought I'd found a site at one time where I could compare different companies, and plans, but I can't find it now.  Any input appreciated.  

Thanks.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's the site.  It has various ways of searching...you can click prepaid, postpaid, month to month, one year, two years, etc.  I didn't go very deep into it, but I think it possibly would help you.

Fern


----------



## Luanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Fern.

Dh keeps asking me why I'm not having our dd do the research.  Maybe I'm strange, but I enjoy this kind of thing.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 10, 2011)

If your daughter is going to be there less than a year, you might want to consider the fact that she may be able to bring a phone and change the chip rather than buy a new one.  You have to check the "bands" on the phone (the calling frequencies).  I think, but I'm not sure, that Rogers might be the same or almost.

Fern


----------



## Luanne (Jun 10, 2011)

She'll be there two years, but not sure if she'll be coming home (or going somewhere else) during the summers.

Right now I'm thinking a pre-paid, month by month plan looks good. Rogers has one for $20/month and I think it has both unlimited calls and texts. There is a Rogers phone store on campus and this may be our best bet.  The school bookstore also sells mobile phones   but they are tied in to Bell, and the monthly rate is higher.


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 13, 2011)

*Maybe let your college student decide*

This seems to be something your daughter should be able to figure out. Possibly wait until she gets there and let her talk to others and this may make a better decision.Some companies may not have good signals and a college bound student surely should be able to make a solid decision without your assistance.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 13, 2011)

cgeidl said:


> This seems to be something your daughter should be able to figure out. Possibly wait until she gets there and let her talk to others and this may make a better decision.Some companies may not have good signals and a college bound student surely should be able to make a solid decision without your assistance.



I'm sure she could.   But, this is the kind of thing I love to do, the research and all.


----------



## weh8625 (Jun 24, 2011)

*AT&T*

I'm up from Houston in Calgary for the year.
I brought my phone with me and switch to AT&T's North American roaming.
I can use my minutes in the US or Canada, and can call the US or Canada.
Don't know which company you use?


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2011)

weh8625 said:


> I'm up from Houston in Calgary for the year.
> I brought my phone with me and switch to AT&T's North American roaming.
> I can use my minutes in the US or Canada, and can call the US or Canada.
> Don't know which company you use?



We have AT&T and we're on a family plan.  When I've switched to International calling in the past it's still been pretty expensive.  Are you still paying roaming charges?

Do you have a plan for a single phone?  Do you mind telling me how much you're paying per month and which plan you're on?


----------



## asp (Jun 25, 2011)

Rates and plans can vary by province- you can see all the plans, service locations online. http://www.rogers.com/web/link/wirelessBuyFlow?forwardTo=PhoneThenPlan&productType=normal

 Telus and Fido also offer service in BC/Alberta.


----------

